# Looking for other cruisers with kids



## Steve Pike (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi...

We are new to cruising and are looking for other cruisers with children so our 8yo can meet and play and learn from other cruising kids. We just bought our first sailboat on 1-7-13 and just got to Fernandina, Fl and heading south. We are having a great time and are looking forward to getting further south so we can play on the beach and do more fun things

The crew of:

Sloop-D-Doo

Steve, Trisa & Gabriel


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Steve Pike said:


> Hi...
> 
> We are new to cruising and are looking for other cruisers with children so our 8yo can meet and play and learn from other cruising kids. We just bought our first sailboat on 1-7-13 and just got to Fernandina, Fl and heading south. We are having a great time and are looking forward to getting further south so we can play on the beach and do more fun things
> 
> ...


Steve et all,

We would be happy to catch up with you and your family. I have two boys, 9 and 12 yo. We are in Bradenton, FL now, but sailing south. Will be in Marathon around the end of this month.

PM me or leave a message here.

Brian

PS I am moving this thread to the kids forum where it will get more visibility.


----------



## Steve Pike (Oct 25, 2012)

We are in Fernandina Bch right now and will be meeting some friends in Jacksonville on the 11th of April then heading for the Keys. We are on no time table and just enjoying or travels. Are you full time cruisers? We will be so happy to meet you, I hope you will be sticking around there for a while. Bye for now.... keep in touch.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Steve Pike said:


> We are in Fernandina Bch right now and will be meeting some friends in Jacksonville on the 11th of April then heading for the Keys. We are on no time table and just enjoying or travels. Are you full time cruisers? We will be so happy to meet you, I hope you will be sticking around there for a while. Bye for now.... keep in touch.


Yes, we are fulltime cruisers. We have to be in Marathon the end of this month to take the FCAT for the kids in APril. Afterwards, we plan to head to the Bahamas. We will be staying at Marathon Marina. It is the first marina you come to right when you enter Marthon on your left.

PM me or reply here and we will stay in touch and get them together. I can also give you some great places and areas to take the kids in Marathon.

Brian


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

We'll be there in 2014!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

vtsailguy said:


> We'll be there in 2014!


Look forward to it.

Brian


----------

